# Pacing the cage



## LordCheeky (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, I am new here and have a post on the newbie forum ("I love my bird") about a neglected Cockatiel I adopted 3 days ago. I don't know a great deal about Cockatiels yet but I'm reading more and more. I was wondering if pacing the cage is normal.

If it's normal, does it sometimes go on for an hour or so, back and forth? Also, does the bird sometimes pace very quickly back and forth? 

I don't know if this is normal or is it a symptom of his neglect (nuerosis)? 

The previous owner said she left the bird outside all the time (except in winter) and never covered the cage. She had not handled the bird in 10 years or so (she couldn't remember). The bird was never let out of the cage because she had several cats and they would sit on top of the cage looking at the bird (licking their chops, no doubt). I bought a new cage for the bird, all new toys, and high quality food. He's eating very well (all she fed it was millet).

If this is normal, then I'm being a worried mom and you can laugh but I don't know if it is or not!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its ok to be a worried mom it just shows how much you care about him  Its very normal he is pacing back and forth because he wants out of the cage, My Ollie will pace back and forth forever and call me when he wants out.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Was he in a small cage before you got him? Even a completely untame bird will pace neurotically if they're in too small a space, and if he has been unhandled and caged for at least 10 years then the pacing could have become a habit until he realises that he now has space and more things to do with his time.

Laura is also correct that a friendly bird will pace to indicate they want to come out and play.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Not only will neglected birds pace but I have also seen a video of a polar bear do it. I hope when he finds he has a bigger cage with toys and good food, that he will stop his pacing and if he becomes tame he will only pace when he wants to come out


----------



## LordCheeky (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for the replies. The cage he had was gigantic - it was a Parrot cage. It was too big for my RV so I got him a large cage that sits on a table next to me. I got him all new toys, new cage, new food to go with the new home. I've noticed that during the time since I posted this message, he has stopped pacing so much - in fact almost stopped. I'm wondering if it was stress from moving from his previous owner. She kept him outside all the time but he screams bloody murder if I put him outside now. He doesn't want to go.

I really appreciate all of your advice. I had no idea that it could also mean he wants to come out and play. 

I like what Spike said about pacing because it reminded me of when I was little and my mom would take me to the Lincoln Park Zoo in Chicago. The cages were built in the early 1900's and it was awful. The animals would just pace back and forth in their cages. That's why it kind of scared me when Lord Cheeky was doing it.

Thanks everyone! You give me faith in my new bird companionship. I am a worried mom. I dote over him, so hopefully he will heal in time.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear he is settling in!


----------

